# Masking tape on the windows



## KarynAnne (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you to whoever it was who mentioned using masking tape on windows when you're desperate to stop airflow.  Our house was built in 1948 - still has the original windows, and we haven't lived here long enough yet to replace them.  Well, the weather in New Hampshire today sure showed me which windows are the priority to be changed out next summer.  The cold air screaming into the house was outrageous.  Then I remembered someone mentioning this down and dirty fix a while back.  It ain't pretty, but durned if it ain't effective.  My house is not freezing, and my fingers are not numb at the keyboard anymore.  The wood stove seems happier too.

Thanks!


----------



## sgcsalsero (Feb 6, 2007)

Dap makes a seal and peel product jic you want to try that http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?product_id=20


----------



## KarynAnne (Feb 6, 2007)

Cool!  Thanks - might look better than my tape job.


----------



## homebrewz (Feb 6, 2007)

If you like playing with clay, there is also a clay based weather stripping called "Mor-tite" Weather Stripping and Caulking Cord. It comes in a roll and you peel it off and press it into place. It works well for stopping drafts and sealing grooves in windows and doors. Its also easy to peel back up in the spring.


----------



## begreen (Feb 6, 2007)

I think I was the one that posted that KarynAnne. When the weather gets really cold and the wind is howling. A roll of masking tape is pretty handy. But it's a temporary fix that will need a better solution long-term. There are a lot of products out there. Best to choose the one that solves the problem best. I've used Mortite for years for a set of leaky old windows. Good product, the nice thing is that it doesn't affect the paint. But if the gaps are large then there are foam strips that may work better. Or maybe it's time to think of new windows or at least new storm windows.


----------



## mtarbert (Feb 6, 2007)

I sure hope you used the "Blue" tape. Yellowis Mashing tape can be a Bear to remove after a few weeks. It reguires razor scraping and Mineral Spirits.


----------



## begreen (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes, this is a short term fix. Though I've had no problem removing it after several weeks without damage to the paint. I suspect that this is because the sun isn't hitting the tape.


----------



## KarynAnne (Feb 6, 2007)

mtarbert said:
			
		

> I sure hope you used the "Blue" tape. Yellowis Mashing tape can be a Bear to remove after a few weeks. It reguires razor scraping and Mineral Spirits.




No, but I should have.  You're right.  After all of the painting we've been doing though I just couldn't bear to look at any more bright blue tape.  

I'm going to go to the HD and find some of the above mentioned items and play with the windows today.  At least they won't be blue - and they'll strip off of the windows in the spring when it's time to get new windows.

Thanks for all of the hints.  Coming from Maryland to New Hampshire, I never knew that wind could be so cold.  Wowsers.  I do like it here though.  I wouldn't trade these mountains.


----------



## The Patriot (Feb 6, 2007)

sgc said:
			
		

> Dap makes a seal and peel product jic you want to try that http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?product_id=20



I have a couple doors which I rarely use at all and can certainly not use during the winter if need be.  Both of which are a bit drafty.  I applied some new rubber weatherstrip in a couple of places.  It's helped, but it's certainly not great.  Has anyone tried this Dap product or something similar on "seasonal" doors?


----------



## Jay H (Feb 6, 2007)

They make those plastic sheets that have double stick tape on the ends to, seals the entire window. They make some that are as big as standard patio doors... Not sure how good they are...

Jay


----------



## Rhone (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, you have to watch the tape.  The normal masking tape has a "removeable" factor of I believe 3 days could be 7.  After that, it starts to bond and become part of what it's adhered to and removal is very difficult.  The "Blue" painters tape has a 14 day "removeable" factor before it starts to become bonded with the underlying material.  

I use the plastic shrink-wrap on my old windows.  Works pretty good, the problem is if your windows are extremely leaky.  My plastic shrink wrap on my windows that I taped inflate to bow in about 4-5" on those really cold days from the temperature difference between my house and the outside... they look like balloons.  The ones I shrunk to the window with heat don't exhibit the inflation as much.  The problem is, on cold days they want to inflate more, putting strain on the tape holding in place and if it's windy besides a good gust is usually enough to pull a section of tape holding it tight to the frame of the window.  You can't usually just push it back on, the tape loses its stickiness.  So I periodically have to go around and find the ones that have broken free off the tape and retape it.  But, they certainly work, when they do pull off the window you can feel how much air leaks out.  Also, the tape leaves a yellowish residue behind and the instructions say only to use it on painted windows.  My guess, since the tape does stain you only need repaint it.  Stained wood, I wouldn't use the tape, not with it staining.


----------



## vgrund (Feb 6, 2007)

homebrewz said:
			
		

> If you like playing with clay, there is also a clay based weather stripping called "Mor-tite" Weather Stripping and Caulking Cord. It comes in a roll and you peel it off and press it into place. It works well for stopping drafts and sealing grooves in windows and doors. Its also easy to peel back up in the spring.



I tried both caulking cord and DAP peelable caulk.  Mor-tite is my first choice.  It's a lot less messy and stinky.


----------



## vgrund (Feb 6, 2007)

While I'm on the topic of windows... I installed some double-cell cellular blinds in a room a few weeks ago (5 windows total).  The improvement was substantial.  Their highly touted insulating factor is not just marketing B.S.


----------



## vgrund (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm reviving an old thread here to change my opinion of caulking cord.  The stuff does not stick through the whole season.  Especially when it is bitter cold, it tends to get stiff and fall off.  I'm back to using DAP peelable caulk this year.  I'll deal with the odor for a completely airtight seal.  Also, it has the advantage of being nearly invisible when properly applied.

P.S. This probably belongs in the green room.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 1, 2010)

I haven't seen that DAP peelable caulk in the big box or hardware stores.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 1, 2010)

Had the best luck using the shrink wrap, window kits you see in the hardware stores at this time of year. I also use light duty clear packing tape. Got to do a little cleaning in the spring, but comes off easy. If you take your time, you hardly notice it's on there. It's worth the time, makes a huge difference.


----------



## vgrund (Jan 1, 2010)

I first found the DAP caulk at a local, non-bigbox hardware store.  When I needed it again, it was not in stock so I ordered it online. It is called Dap Seal 'N Peel. Sometimes available via Lowes or Home Depot (special order) or go to www.cornerhardware.com or other internet sources.


----------



## cheapheatnow (Dec 27, 2010)

Karynanne...try insulating the bays between the rim joists around your foundation in the basement.  I had the same issue (house built in 1970).  Once I insulated, I had much less cold air infiltration through the windows.   Good luck!!


----------

